# bloomimg dracula



## lindafrog (Sep 30, 2009)

In July i received a large group of dracula orchids. Yes there is good kharma in this world. These blooming size plants are in excellent shape with many new growths. Our greenhouse has cool conditions. When can I start seeing spikes-- perhaps by Halloween?


----------



## orcoholic (Sep 30, 2009)

Linda,

I used to (try) dracs. My best blooming was during the summer. This was for both species and hybrids.

Mike


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2009)

dracula-halloween!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 30, 2009)

I only have a couple but they were blooming in the summer too.


----------



## Bolero (Oct 1, 2009)

I have had a Drac for 5 years and it has never bloomed, huge plant. Someone sold me a dud or I just can't grow it properly, but you would think it would have at least tried to bloom.


----------



## lindafrog (Oct 2, 2009)

thanks to all for your input... Bolero-- I know what you mean about shy bloomers. these are the orchids that refuse to do anything except take up bench space.


----------

